# 64 Lemans Steering Wheel



## spuzzy (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone! I need a little help. I'm putting the OEM red plastic wheel (extensive repair and refinishing) onto my ride and am replacing the aftermarket Grant unit. I found a 9 picture collage on Yahoo search of what is under the OE horn button and I think I have most of the parts except a spring for the horn ring. Does anyone have an exploded view breakdown of the column which would guide and show what parts I'm missing? Its this style of wheel...

Thanks for everyone's input!!


----------

